# Trivia 6/22



## luckytrim (Jun 22, 2019)

trivia 6/22
DID YOU KNOW ...
New parents lose an average 350 hours of sleep between them in  the first
year.

1. Which Heisman trophy winning quarterback is in the Canadian  Football Hall
of Fame? 
2.  What is "Snuff"?
(A Noun, not a Verb !)
3. If someone is described as misanthropic, what is it that he  dislikes?
4. What is the name given to the fourth runner in a relay  team?
5. Which of the Fifty has the lowest population ?
  a. - Montana
  b. - Wyoming
  c. - Vermont
  d. - Alaska
6. Which "tasty" duo recorded the song  "Reunited"?
7. If the doctor gives an order to do ROM, what is he telling  you to do for 
the patient ?
8. What is the name of the ancient culture that lived in the  region now 
known as Guatemala ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The largest desert in area is the Antarctic  Desert.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Doug Flutie
2. Powdered Tobacco
3. Humankind
4. Anchor
5. - b
6. Peaches & Herb
7. Range of Motion exercises
8. Maya

TRUTH !!
YUP !  Believe it or not... Despite all its ice, Antarctica is  classified as
a desert because so little moisture falls from the  sky

Patagonian Desert - 200,000 Square Miles. ...
Great Victoria Desert - 220,000 Square Miles. ...
Kalahari Desert - 360,000 Square Miles. ...
Gobi Desert - 500,000 Square Miles. ...
Arabian Desert - 900,000 Square Miles. ...
Sahara Desert - 3,500,000 Square Miles. ...
Arctic Desert - 5,400,000 Square Miles. ...
Antarctic Desert - 5,500,000 Square Miles.


----------

